# Bulls Copperhead 3 2012, schwarz-weiß, RH 57



## friesenfrank (24. Juli 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=71569145


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (24. Juli 2012)

Der link funzt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenfrank (24. Juli 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Der link funzt nicht



Sorry, jetzt aber...
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=71569145


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY756ZEpBS8"]Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part2      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Hast du das schon zu Buls gesehen also ich halte da nicht viel von!
Sieht zwar gut aus aber für den Preis bekommst du was ordentliches, was nicht Baumarkt mäßig ist


----------



## friesenfrank (25. Juli 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part2      - YouTube
> Hast du das schon zu Buls gesehen also ich halte da nicht viel von!
> Sieht zwar gut aus aber für den Preis bekommst du was ordentliches, was nicht Baumarkt mäßig ist



Ja, ich hatte auch lange überlegt. Vor allen Dingen weil das Copperhead 3 ja auch wirklich ein absolut miserables und vollkommen überteuertes Rad ist. 

Und da ich eigentlich, wie du anscheinend ja auch, meine Infos von diesen Unterschichten-Sendern beziehe, ohne mal Tests in Magazinen und Berichte von anderen Usern zu studieren hatte ich wirklich anfangs große Bedenken meine sauer in der Fußgängerzone erschnorrte Kohle in so einen Haufen Schrott zu versenken. Aber dann hat irgendwie der Bauch gesiegt und ich hab zugeschlagen.

Ja, und der Rest der Geschichte... Haus abgebrannt... Frau inkl. Kinder mit 'nem Rennradfahrer abgehauen... im Auto ist der Aschenbecher voll... und außerdem fahr ich lieber Hollandrad... also weg damit...

Über den Preis könnten wir beide ja noch reden, vielleicht treffen wir uns das nächste mal auf'm Flur vom Amt... bis dann...


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. Juli 2012)

ja sorry das ich geantwortet habe, wenn du hier keine meinungen haben willst, dann poste doch erst garnicht


----------



## MarcSan88 (25. Juli 2012)

friesenfrank schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte auch lange überlegt. Vor allen Dingen weil das Copperhead 3 ja auch wirklich ein absolut miserables und vollkommen überteuertes Rad ist.
> 
> Und da ich eigentlich, wie du anscheinend ja auch, meine Infos von diesen Unterschichten-Sendern beziehe, ohne mal Tests in Magazinen und Berichte von anderen Usern zu studieren hatte ich wirklich anfangs große Bedenken meine sauer in der Fußgängerzone erschnorrte Kohle in so einen Haufen Schrott zu versenken. Aber dann hat irgendwie der Bauch gesiegt und ich hab zugeschlagen.
> 
> ...



:-D kann ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Kupferbirne (31. Juli 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part2      - YouTube
> Hast du das schon zu Buls gesehen also ich halte da nicht viel von!
> Sieht zwar gut aus aber fÃ¼r den Preis bekommst du was ordentliches, was nicht Baumarkt mÃ¤Ãig ist



Dir ist aber schon bewusst dass man ein 300â¬ Bulls nicht mit einem 1000â¬ Bulls mit kompletter XT Ausstattung vergleichen kann?

FÃ¼r 300â¬ kann niemand auf dieser Welt ein fÃ¼r den Einsatzzweck brauchbares Bike herstellen 

Das Copperhead 3 hat bei so gut jedem Test von MTB Magazinen als Testsieger, Ã¼berragend oder mit Ã¤hnlichen Bewertungen abgeschnitten und teilweise doppelt und dreifach so teure Bikes Ã¼bertrumpft.
http://copperhead3.de/copperhead-tests-und-downloads


Bulls deckt halt das komlette Spektrum vom Baumarktrenner bis zum Profi Bike ab. Da die Bikes auf Baumarktniveau aber weit verbreiteter sind als die guten ist das nicht unbedingt fÃ¶rderlich fÃ¼r den Ruf. Das Bulls Profiteam um Karl Platt hat aber auf Bulls Bikes schon einige der wichtigsten MTB Rennen der Welt auf einem Bulls gewonnen:
http://www.bulls.de/erfolge.html


----------

